# Vyper RTS PLEASE HELP



## thumper (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Im looking for a copy of vyper rts software i googled for days and cant find a download link anywhere, i know the creators sold it off but surely someone has a copy, if anyone could help me out id really appreciate it. i had a copy last year but my hard drive crashed a few months ago and had no backup.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

VYPER RTS Is Here!


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

Jaggers said:


> VYPER RTS Is Here!



no its not :bash::bash: vyper software has been bought out and the new owner is obviously not distributing it the same way 



try degei4 or herp care softare links to both in this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/812402-husbandry-database.html#post9640951


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

s3xy_sheep said:


> no its not :bash::bash: vyper software has been bought out and the new owner is obviously not distributing it the same way
> 
> 
> 
> try degei4 or herp care softare links to both in this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/812402-husbandry-database.html#post9640951


Did you check the link, it looks like its a reptile store selling it and giving a 30 day trial as well, it isnt the software makers themselves


----------



## thumper (Sep 29, 2008)

Jaggers said:


> Did you check the link, it looks like its a reptile store selling it and giving a 30 day trial as well, it isnt the software makers themselves



No those links are broken, i just need someone who has a copy they can send to me. trust me i looked all over the web and its very hard to find...

i tried every other herp software and didnt like any of them what so ever, i found vyper to be the best.


----------



## balastnurkowy (May 7, 2012)

I agree with you men! You've absolutly right!


----------



## thumper (Sep 29, 2008)

Check out the new reptile tracking solution software

Python Solutions Present: Herper Pro - The Revolution In Reptile Tracking Software - COMING SOON!

Its in beta testing now.


----------

